# Steam immer in Rasteransicht und Vollbild



## Eins33Sieben (30. August 2014)

Hallo liebe Community , 

jedes mal wenn ich Steam öffne , hab ich ein kleines Fenster in der Listenansicht. 
Ich würde aber gerne wenn ich Steam starte die Vollbild Ansicht (nicht Big Picture) und die Rasteransicht haben. 
Lässt sich das irgendwie einstellen ?


----------



## Bunny_Joe (30. August 2014)

Habe mal einen Screenshot gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meinst du das so? Also wenn ich mich einlogge ist Steam immer gleich im Vollbild. Habs jetzt mal die Bibliothek auf Rasteransicht gestellt und das bleibt auch so, wenn ich mich ab- und wieder anmelde.


Hmmm komisch....

Anscheinend speichert Steam bei dir keine Änderungen. Hast du es mal mit einer Neuinstallation versucht? (Spiele backupen! damit du dir nicht alle neu laden musst^^)


----------



## Eins33Sieben (30. August 2014)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> Habe mal einen Screenshot gemacht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja genau so, auch wenn du den Rechner neu startest ?


----------



## Noxxphox (30. August 2014)

alternativ machs einfach und installier steam mal neu... manchmal spackt steam... bei mir ging der big picture modes mal nimmer... nach neuinstallation gings wieder^^

@ bunny: uiuiui nice ansammlung


----------



## Bunny_Joe (30. August 2014)

Eins33Sieben schrieb:


> Ja genau so, auch wenn du den Rechner neu startest ?


 
Ja, bleibt auch nach dem Neustart so.



Noxxphox schrieb:


> @ bunny: uiuiui nice ansammlung



48 Spiele sind noch nix. Schon viele Leute gesehen, die 1000+ haben.


----------



## Noxxphox (31. August 2014)

Wtf 1k gamoes :O
 Wie gesagt install mal neu, das wirkt manchmal wunder^^


----------



## FortuneHunter (11. September 2014)

Vielleicht solltest Du Steam mal als Administrator starten. Manchmal harkt es auch nur daran, dass Steam keine Schreibberechtigung hat.


----------



## Shona (11. September 2014)

Jeder der hier schreibt "Install neu" sollte gesteinigt werden -.-"

Lösche folgende Dateien und starte Steam neu

- Steam.dll
- SteamUI.dll
- ClientRegistry.blob

Danach sollte es wieder gehen. Ansich reicht schon die ClientRegistry.blob aber wenn man auf nummer sicher gehen will löscht man alle 3 Dateien, das ist dan wie wenn man Steam neuinstalliert hat.


----------

